
The Clearest Evidence yet That Apple, Inc. Might Be Working on an ARM-Based Mac - cpr
http://social.fool.com/blog/43404572179
======
mtgx
I think it's what Steve Jobs would've wanted and would've done (full control
over Apple's computers hardware). So I would like to see it happen. As the
article says, with Apple having already switched to weaker Core M chips in
Macbook Air, there's a very high chance its ARM chip will be significantly
faster than the latest Air. For Macbook Pro it could switch to AMD Zen chips
next year, also rumored:

[http://www.dailytech.com/AMD+Zen+Processor+might+power+the+u...](http://www.dailytech.com/AMD+Zen+Processor+might+power+the+upcoming++Apple+MacBook+Pro/article37663.htm)

------
orionblastar
They need to give Macs touchscreens and work with Apple Pencil.

Intel chips are still useful so they can use Bootcamp for Windows or Linux.

